# where to go in Nevada?



## dtlwheels (Apr 5, 2008)

thinking about turkey hunting in Nevada. none of my family have ever hunted turkey in Nevada so we have no clue where to go. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. preferably somewhere close to Reno. no more than six hours away. application 
deadline is early or mid-may.

thanks in advance.


----------



## dtlwheels (Apr 5, 2008)

i realized i may have misled you by adding the part about how to do it for a disabled hunter :idiot: . i have hunted and taken multiple species since 1995.
i know we could figure out HOW to do it, we just need to know where to go. sorry for my screwup  . original post has been edited


----------

